# Floating point exception



## DuckMac (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous 

Nouveau développeur, je suis en train de lire les cours du site du zéro sur le langage C et je suis en train de réaliser un jeu de plus ou moins en mode console. Pas de réels problèmes car le programme fonctionne , mais plusieurs fois j'ai été obligé de modifier mon code car une erreur apparaissait. Le programme affichait floating point exception. Je voulais savoir ce que cela signifiait car en changeant certaines déclarations de variables le programme marchait de nouveau normalement. Merci d'avance à ceux qui me répondront.


----------



## ntx (7 Mars 2010)

En l'absence de plus d'information :

SIGFPE	(Signal Floating-Point Exception) 
Erroneous arithmetic operation, such as zero divide or an operation resulting in overflow (not necessarily with a floating-point operation)

Donc vérifie ton code, les types et les valeurs des paramètres que tu passes à tes fonctions arithmétiques


----------

